# Example Solves Using White and Yellow



## jskyler91 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey guys long time no talk. So as you guessed I am back for a while, but I am definitely out of the debate realm. My only goal here is to provide feedback and help cubers to get faster. If you don't like me or what I say then feel free to say so but I won't respond. Now onto the cubing stuff. So I got some complaints about my last example solves video being CN so I am only doing W/Y on this one for all of thsose non color neutral people. whenever i am using yellow just think white. I hope you like them. Let me know if you want more. I know I do crazy stuff, but it works and I wanted to teach you stuff not just do whats easy. And before anyone asks, yes I actually solve like this lol. 

Here's the vid:


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm so excited.


----------



## jskyler91 (Nov 27, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I'm so excited.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 28, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I'm so excited.


"And I just can't hide it"


----------

